

How software is designed at Wolfram - joseakle
http://blog.wolfram.com/2008/01/ten_thousand_hours_of_design_r.html#more

======
bayareaguy
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97521>

~~~
joseakle
Thanks, sorry.

